# I don't negotiate with terrorists.



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

This is an acceptable thing to write back to someone who texts you at 10:30 on a Monday night to haggle over the price of a job, right?

If you are texting me at this hour you are literally terrorizing me. You are breaking into my home with your stupid babble and messing everything up from the neat orderly piles of tranquility that I've set out for myself.

You poor fool. You had the deal. I gave you the deal price and then you had to come and question it with a text message at 10:30 on a Monday night. A Monday that I had jury duty.

You'll see your storm door install "nice price" in hell, woman. The gloves come off at 7am sharp, tomorrow.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

It was a text...yes? I can see if it was a phone call or knock on the door, but riled up over a text?

You don't have to respond tonight.

You'll age before your time.....


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm definitely a cranky old man in a lot of respects. I hate that the text has become this passive aggressive mutual agreement that we can say whatever we want whenever we want and either party can just pretend they didn't get it that minute.
If somebody texts me at 2am, I woke up, walked across the room, checked the text, then went back to bed. I refuse to believe I'm an anomaly. 

I don't like people playing on my phone.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

When I look over at the left side of your post, I see words like "Easy" and "Chilltown."

I'm with Robie on this one. Try not to let it get to you, especially after a rather trying day.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

She harshed his mellow:blink:

A lot of people expect a text back fairly quickly, but if they called and left a message instead, they'd expect to be called the next day. Kind of a sneaky way to be pushy without barging into the living room.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> I'm definitely a cranky old man in a lot of respects. I hate that the text has become this passive aggressive mutual agreement that we can say whatever we want whenever we want and either party can just pretend they didn't get it that minute.
> If somebody texts me at 2am, I woke up, walked across the room, checked the text, then went back to bed. I refuse to believe I'm an anomaly.
> 
> I don't like people playing on my phone.


I don't get texts on my phone from customers past 5pm. Even when I do I tell them I didn't see it until the next day.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> If somebody texts me at 2am, I woke up, walked across the room, checked the text, then went back to bed. I refuse to believe I'm an anomaly.



I turn the volume and light off (it does it automatically at 11 PM and comes back on a 7 AM)

I have a list of people that the phone will ring full volume if they call. My brother and sisters, 3-4 of my best customers and their security companies.

Texts and such....nope, I'm sleeping.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> I'm definitely a cranky old man in a lot of respects. I hate that the text has become this passive aggressive mutual agreement that we can say whatever we want whenever we want and either party can just pretend they didn't get it that minute.
> If somebody texts me at 2am, I woke up, walked across the room, checked the text, then went back to bed. I refuse to believe I'm an anomaly.
> 
> I don't like people playing on my phone.


I only check the phone when I want to. 

So, what's this woman doing thinking about you at 10:30 at night?:whistling


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

You texted her back, didn't you Easy?

My God...you texted her back.....I know you did.....:laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I can get text quite late also, doesn't bother me if it's a client i'm presently working for. My ringer is always off on my office/landline so I don't care what time they call.

I've been getting late emails and text from present clients, one is ADD and the other is getting senile so I'm answering the same question 6 times.:laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

> So, what's this woman doing thinking about you at 10:30 at night?:whistling


THAT is a really good question too.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

You can blame Blackberry........portable phones were in the stone age and there was no such thing as a text.........


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Its not a phone, its a electronic leash for folks, You are at their beck and call 24/7, Some people think you should answer a text because it not a phone cal,l so its ok to bother you at night etc,


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have really started to ignore texts and calls on the weekends and evenings when I can. I've started telling people I am busy doing family stuff and only work weekedays. Most understand, but I still get calls and texts. I just answer them very slowly.

I also have tried to not make work related calls in the evening. Not always succesfull, as working regular hours is a new phenomenon to me.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I sleep like a brick, the only things that will wake me up are my daughter, dogs, or Fd pager.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I get a decent number of texts after hours.

If I'm not busy (on CT)......I answer them.

If I am busy (mid coitus).......I don't.

(Chance of response increases with importance of text ("there is water gushing out of my new recessed can lights"))

Texts trying to lowball me??
Are an affront to my manhood and will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I say take it easy.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish I could say the biggest problems I have are a couple of late night texts...


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Charge for every text, charge 2 x for post business hours/ emergency communication, make sure excess hand holding is in the contract. I.e. 5 minutes of management time with customer for every 1-3 hrs of labor....
I'll budget X hours for hand holding and social reindeer games, but I am mason not a gigolo or hired friend. None of my friends owe me any money... 

Read "Demons and Angles" for a take on selecting customers and dealing/billing them.

My next Generation of Business cards will have hours of operation and business on them....

'!' scale model text...

Call me after hours if it saves me $, I'll pay, if it saves U $ money, I'll split it with you, neither hang up and call your mom.

Learning never to speak/text/write when you are angry is elementary to succeeding at contracting.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

If it really bothers you that much, text them a picture of your d....


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Some people have jobs with unusual schedules, if she is a nurse or something, maybe there is a reason for the late texts.

But, I really don't care when, or by what method they use. I do not do well with getting beat up on price. 

I agree it is not a good start, you can expect late night texts for the rest of the project if you take the work. 

You know you need to walk away, just don't let it escalate.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

if the phone rings I will answer it. it could be an emergency. 
nobody sends a text in an emergency, unless its some kind of hostage situation. 
if the text is reasonably important I will reply or ring
other than that I ignore it and reply the next day. 

I have had one annoyed person over that. 
I just told her I was out at a small party for a friends birthday , and that I thought it rude to be interrupting his party with my phone on his special day. 
what could she say


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I have one person who tends to text quite late. I usually answer him if I'm up because he's a good customer and refers me all the time.

Other than that, I ignore late texts. I'll answer the phone if I'm still up, but it's gonna be an awful short conversation.

But if they tick me off....I calm myself down. You can do more damage to your business with one angry text than with a hundred late replies.

Jmho.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Text messages are like phone calls...if it is after hours, or you are busy, why on earth would you even respond? 

As to negotiating...if you gave a price and you are firm on the price, then say so...no reason to bust a blood vessel.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Use it as a convenience for you, not the one who's texting. There's no rule that a text or phone call needs to be answered immediately. Our general rule is no business after business hours. Someone can text all they want, it won't be answered until the office opens, keeps things more under control that way...............

Also, definitely don't consider a late night text equal to negotiating with a terrorist, just makes me aware that either the person is inconsiderate or unaware of how intrusive that could be...........


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Ted only does business during business hours. If someone answers his phone afterwards, it's probably his evil twin.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Easy Gibson said:


> I'm definitely a cranky old man in a lot of respects. I hate that the text has become this passive aggressive mutual agreement that we can say whatever we want whenever we want and either party can just pretend they didn't get it that minute.
> If somebody texts me at 2am, I woke up, walked across the room, checked the text, then went back to bed. I refuse to believe I'm an anomaly.
> 
> I don't like people playing on my phone.


Chappell?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Robie said:


> I turn the volume and light off (it does it automatically at 11 PM and comes back on a 7 AM)
> 
> I have a list of people that the phone will ring full volume if they call. My brother and sisters, 3-4 of my best customers and their security companies.
> 
> Texts and such....nope, I'm sleeping.


Sometimes, the best answer is the simplest answer. Wish I knew how to program my phone like that.

Mine goes in another room once I go to bed. I can't hear it. My wife takes hers to the bedroom, as she don't get many work calls or texts. Our families & close friends know that in an emergency, to call her phone at night, not mine.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Sometimes, the best answer is the simplest answer. Wish I knew how to program my phone like that.
> 
> Mine goes in another room once I go to bed. I can't hear it. My wife takes hers to the bedroom, as she don't get many work calls or texts. Our families & close friends know that in an emergency, to call her phone at night, not mine.


On samsung it's under settings - blocking mode. It still receives emails and texts and calls and such, but no sound. I don't think it lights up, it wouldn't wake me if it did. 

I don't know if it's a Samsung feature or an android feature though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I always mute my phone before I hit the pillow.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Blocking mode is great. A few people can get through in an emergency, everyone else can wait until the morning.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Found the blocking mode. Looks like exactly what I wanted. Thanks guys.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Chappell?


If you read my posts with a discerning eye, there's probably more Dave, Seinfeld, or Simpsons in them than there is me. It's almost disturbing to think about where I end and George Costanza begins.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought this thread was pretty funny.

the guys who I always figured had a set of balls----responded to this thread the way I figured they would.

some of you other guys need to grow a pair.

that phone is for YOUR convienence--- NOT the convienence of whatever tool stumbled across your phone number.
YOU decide when your day ends.
My phone gets left on my desk when I come home---next to the hard line answering machine that takes most business calls.
they will there in the morning when I am ready for them.

why on earth would I answer or even check a business phone at 2:00 AM
I am sorry guys--- but you bring this on yourselves. Responding to "customers " at all hours only encourages them to continue to trat you like a house slave.
stephen


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Two phones? Who are you, Daddy Warbucks?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Who doesn't operate a business with more than one phone?

You have a business line then a personal cell phone. Business and friends.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I text with my Wife and kids. That's It.

I don't text with H/Os or G/Cs . If they send me a text I call them To discuss what's at hand . I don't check my voice mail ! If I missed a call It's because I didn't hear the phone ring.. I call right back . 

Most of my people know to call me at sunrise or around lunch time. 

Once I get home and settle down It's best not to call me about prices !! Or about anything !!! 

Plus ... I have a flip. For me to search for a pair of specs then fumble around with my nubby fingers The text may be unreadable !!! :laughing:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

If they aren't in my contacts I don't answer the calls, texts or emails after 5pm Friday to 8am Monday. I had a business at my house once and learned the hard way, people will do what they can get away with. 

I had a guy last weekend leave a message Saturday, then called bright and early Monday a little put off. "I'm sorry, I decide my hours, no one else".


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> Sometimes, the best answer is the simplest answer. Wish I knew how to program my phone like that.
> 
> Mine goes in another room once I go to bed. I can't hear it. My wife takes hers to the bedroom, as she don't get many work calls or texts. Our families & close friends know that in an emergency, to call her phone at night, not mine.


I have a Droid Turbo. It's a function of MOTO.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I am with Easy on this one. If you text me or call me at 1030 you AND your house better be on fire, or soon they will be. Anything at that time would mean an emergency from one of my family members which would raise my blood pressure. And then find out it's about a storm door?

Only a few of my customers would contact me that late and they know there better be a huge problem that really needs my attention


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

My business phone which is a landline gives straight to voicemail at 3pm on weekdays and turns on at 9 am, these are the times my wife is in the office, it doesn't ring on weekends at all. I don't give my personal cell number out as most of my work is 1-2 days and my guys handle any questions they get from the h.o, if they get stuck they call me.
Phone is left on at night till bed time then airplane mode, if I got woke up with an email or a guy saying he ain't coming in the next Day I will lose that nights sleep thinkin about it. Just check the text's or emails the next morning on the bowl.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Chappell?


When keeping it real goes wrong. Classic.


----------



## chew (Apr 5, 2012)

All cell phones come with selective rejection. 
It's up to you how you want to run your business.
My cell phone is on 24/7 & only existing customers have the number.
If my cell rings after hours it just means money to me.
I have one GC that always does his bids late at night.
He sends me a text asking me what I am doing.
If I respond then he will call me.
The good thing if he gets the job then I get the work I gave him a price on.
I make a lot of sales because I am accessible.
And the GC's that call after hours are the ones that pay good & fast.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

You post like poetry. I like it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

chew said:


> All cell phones come with selective rejection.
> It's up to you how you want to run your business.
> My cell phone is on 24/7 & only existing customers have the number.
> If my cell rings after hours it just means money to me.
> ...


You scream desperation !


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

blacktop said:


> You scream desperation !


I am the same way.

When my phone rings and I see an unidentified number...money, money, money, work, work, work. I always answer if I can.

That will probably change as time goes on. I'm young and fresh at this stuff.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

After 5pm, my cell phone is in my office area so I can't hear it. The same is true for my office phone and fax machine. They can ring all night, but I won't hear them. I will get back to them the next day during work hours.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Why does everyone get so bent out of shape about answering the phone just as it rings? 

If its a text, I can read it and respond, or not.

If its a phone call, answer it, or don't. If its important enough, they'll leave a voicemail. If its REALLY important, they'll probably call back again. Then you know something's up, for sure. 

Just because we all have access to each other at any hour doesn't mean we need to.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

JR Shepstone said:


> Why does everyone get so bent out of shape about answering the phone just as it rings?
> 
> If its a text, I can read it and respond, or not.
> 
> ...


For me, it means stopping what you are doing to answer or look at a call, which may include sleeping. After hours for me means after hours. I have a life apart from my business and I don't make business calls to other companies after hours for the same reason. 

Some people like a breather and recharge their batteries and 8-5 weekdays is fairly well established as normal business hours for non emergency service.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> I turn the volume and light off (it does it automatically at 11 PM and comes back on a 7 AM)
> 
> I have a list of people that the phone will ring full volume if they call. My brother and sisters, 3-4 of my best customers and their security companies.
> 
> Texts and such....nope, I'm sleeping.


I want to know why I'm not on that list


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Text to me is low priority. If you need to talk to me you call. If you need to exchange information you email, if you need short bits of info you text.

Email and text are of no time consequence to me. I'll get to it when I see fit.

Only time it's a time sensitive thing is when you are traveling and I know you are trying to find me. But then I already knew about it.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

EricBrancard said:


> When keeping it real goes wrong. Classic.


Now she's eating fruit cocktail off of a prison floor


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's all well and good to ignore texts and emails until it's convenient to deal with them, but I want to know NOW if the plumbing blew apart or the tarp blew off the roof during a heavy rain. While things like that are extremely rare if you're doing your job right, they do happen.

Think about how that word of mouth is going to work after your client got rained out of bed at midnight and couldn't get hold of anyone to stop the destruction.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's all well and good to ignore texts and emails until it's convenient to deal with them, but I want to know NOW if the plumbing blew apart or the tarp blew off the roof during a heavy rain. While things like that are extremely rare if you're doing your job right, they do happen.
> 
> Think about how that word of mouth is going to work after your client got rained out of bed at midnight and couldn't get hold of anyone to stop the destruction.


why would you text someone that your plumbing is destroying their house or that all their home is exposed to the elements. 
I would be ringing mad until you answered 
if you wouldn't answer after a few rings I would be looking for someone who would answer the phone


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Alan M said:


> why would you text someone that your plumbing is destroying their house or that all their home is exposed to the elements.


Guess I could have stated that a bit more clearly. My point was that I will never make myself inaccessible by phone while a project is going on. :thumbsup:


----------



## chew (Apr 5, 2012)

blacktop said:


> You scream desperation !


No it's just good customer service.
Our office hrs. are 6am - 6pm M-F & any calls during non-business hours are forwarded to one my estimators.
I can tell we get a lot of work @ our price, because we are always accessible.
My cell phone rings after hours maybe 2 times a month & 95% of the time they lead to at least a $200,00.00 sale.
I think I can answer the phone for that.
If it is not for you no big deal I'll take the call & job from someone who won't.
Also 91% of our work is commercial, so we don't get many after hours calls, but when we do it makes a difference that we answered the phone


----------



## chew (Apr 5, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I am the same way.
> 
> When my phone rings and I see an unidentified number...money, money, money, work, work, work. I always answer if I can.
> 
> That will probably change as time goes on. I'm young and fresh at this stuff.


Never stop hustling, because when you do the person who is will be the one taking your work.

I am 50 & still pushing & hustling for every job I want.
I don't need the money I just like what I do.
My friends all say I am going to be the richest guy in the grave yard.
I tell them only if I die after my wife.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Good timing. Some lady I had met with earlier in the day text me last night at 9:55 and asked me when I could start the job, and if there was a senior discount. I didn't get bent out of shape, I replied this morning to her text. Done. No need to make more of it than it is. People text. People call. Life goes on...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Who doesn't operate a business with more than one phone?
> 
> You have a business line then a personal cell phone. Business and friends.


Me. One phone one number. It's why they invented caller id.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Text to me is low priority. If you need to talk to me you call. If you need to exchange information you email, if you need short bits of info you text.
> 
> Email and text are of no time consequence to me. I'll get to it when I see fit.
> 
> Only time it's a time sensitive thing is when you are traveling and I know you are trying to find me. But then I already knew about it.


Texts are some where between e-mails and phone calls. If someone texts me I like to get back to them rather quickly. No rush, but I'm not going to let it sit either.

It's a great time saving tool.


----------



## VCGConstruction (Aug 28, 2012)

I never have a problem answering the phone for good clients, no matter what time of day or night it is.. If my client can't get me they might pickup the phone a call someone else..


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's all well and good to ignore texts and emails until it's convenient to deal with them, but I want to know NOW if the plumbing blew apart or the tarp blew off the roof during a heavy rain. While things like that are extremely rare if you're doing your job right, they do happen.
> 
> Think about how that word of mouth is going to work after your client got rained out of bed at midnight and couldn't get hold of anyone to stop the destruction.


 that's all well and good Tin--- but we don't touch plumbing and we don't leave roofs under tarp. If I did, I might well feel the same way.
stephen


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

sometimes people calling when you are trying to work can be a real pain, you loose you thought pattern and can really slow down a day 

I think it depends on their intentions .


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

chew said:


> No it's just good customer service.
> Our office hrs. are 6am - 6pm M-F & any calls during non-business hours are forwarded to one my estimators.
> I can tell we get a lot of work @ our price, because we are always accessible.
> My cell phone rings after hours maybe 2 times a month & 95% of the time they lead to at least a $200,00.00 sale.
> ...


 chew--- that's an interesting view.
If my phone only rang twice a month after hours--- i might very well feel the same.

in our case it will ring more than that each and every eve. 7 days a week. Even in the winter it will ring several times an evening and april through november it will ring multiples of that in the eve. It's never an emergency and its pretty much always something pretty small.

In order to have a life--- I have to take controll of the situation.

If circumstances were different--- I might very well arrange things differently.
Best wishes,
stephen


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

VCGConstruction said:


> I never have a problem answering the phone for good clients, no matter what time of day or night it is.. If my client can't get me they might pickup the phone a call someone else..


If your clients call someone else, you didn't make much of an impression the first time around.

I have people that will wait 6 months to a year for us to take care of their project(s). They'll wait till tomorrow for me to return a call.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

VCGConstruction said:


> I never have a problem answering the phone for good clients, no matter what time of day or night it is.. If my client can't get me they might pickup the phone a call someone else..


If that are that loyal I don't want them as customers anyway


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Everyone is different. I like being accessible as the guy on the ground who is running the job. My dad trains clients to call the office for the most part for him. He gefs a message to return call on his desk and he does when he is set up to do that. 

My cell # is on my card. I use the same phone for business and personal. Had the number for 15 years. I answer calls when it is a good time to do so, if not i return calls twice a day. 

As for nights/weekends, i have rarely had anyone abuse that. The couple times someone does, i just inform them that i dont take business calls on weekends and never in the evening. Which is not all together honest, ill take a call from a sub or a hand, but im not going to discuss your appliance package. If they text thats fine, I'll return it when i am ready. In Easys case id just ignore and explain what i said above the next day. 

Like Tin said, emergencies have to be addressed in my line of work, even the knes that arent our fault. I have only had to leave the house twice in the night, once in a flood, once because pipes burst ( not my pipes ), both times i billed accordingly. Clients are told from the beginning we will respond to the best of our abilities to emergencies. Ive never had a night warranty call out, but i did have a new HVAC unit quit working under my warranty on Christmas Eve evening. My hvac man was in Vegas, i hired another AC man and fixed it. I still get referred off of that. 

Basically, i am a contractor, not McDonald's. We arent open late.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Easy Gibson said:


> This is an acceptable thing to write back to someone who texts you at 10:30 on a Monday night to haggle over the price of a job, right?
> 
> If you are texting me at this hour you are literally terrorizing me. You are breaking into my home with your stupid babble and messing everything up from the neat orderly piles of tranquility that I've set out for myself.
> 
> ...


How did this all pan out?


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

After hours calls or texts....depends on what they want as to how I react. Most will end up waiting until the next day. There are some that I'll answer right away depending on the reason. A new client trying to haggle price can definitely wait.....probably until after I'm done with my work day the following day. 

A couple years ago I had a client call at 10:30 at night, I screen my calls unless it's family on caller ID. She starts leaving a message about hearing water running in her wall so I pick it up and ask if she knows how to shut off the main. She didn't so I told her I'm headed over. I get there and she's standing at her wide open front door and starts leading me up the hallway to her guest bath. 
Just as I'm walking in the bathroom she asks "can you hear it?" I told her hang on let me turn this exhaust fan off........well, she about died of embarrassment when it went dead quiet after I flipped the switch. So yes, I hurried up out of bed, got dressed, sped across town at 10:30 at night because someone thought a water pipe must have broke inside the wall because they were hearing the fan running....
Hope that makes that text a little more bearable Easy....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hope she got your Sunday rate.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Phone is always on. Sometimes on silent. Texts and emails get viewed at my convenience and responded to based on their importance. Caller id is your friend. I have really tamed back taking calls on the weekend unless its an ongoing project. Even then I let voicemail get it and I listen right away to determine the importance. 

A lot of my clients like to text and email at odd hours. Almost all of them ask if its ok. They like to get ideas or questions to me as they think of them but don't expect a response right away. It is all up to you to set the rules for communication.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I email a lot of business related emails at 530- 6 am. If they dont like that they can tell me. My wife thinks it is rude, but i dont at all.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I email a lot of business related emails at 530- 6 am. If they dont like that they can tell me. My wife thinks it is rude, but i dont at all.


It's email...how is it rude?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Easy Gibson said:


> Two phones? Who are you, Daddy Warbucks?


Its a burner phone! haven't you ever seen breaking Bad/ Sons of Anarchy? lmao. No on a serious note, even if its a number I might recognize, Text or call. I will wait for a voice mail and listen-evaluate-ponder-think about something else- then question my self if I wanna call them back. Thats what my office line is for. If I am not in the office the number is on our flyers, business cards an contracts. Call it first. I quit letting late night and weekend phone calls bother me. About 10 years ago I used to just run the Crew and had to call the home owners as a courtesy call to let them know I was on the way. Well someone (crazy customer) kept the number and I got a good dose of what that could end up like. NEVER AGAIN... It can wait till normal business hours. I have a series of "Oh sorry I was doing... and didn't see you call." It can make your life more interesting instead of the truth. I was neck deep in CT and Saw your texts or call show up on my computer and ignored it cause I was posting this!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Robie said:


> How did this all pan out?


Just fine. Always does.

Called her in the morning. Just waiting for a day I can actually do it. I demand above freezing and not precipitating for a storm door install. Last one I did was one of those single digit days and I promised myself I'd never do that again. Made the job take twice as long. Awful.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> It's email...how is it rude?


No idea. Email alerts?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> No idea. Email alerts?


Lol...crazy women! (Sorry to our ladies on here.)


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I set my emails to send at normal hours to disguise the fact that I was thinking about painting your bathroom at 3am on a Saturday.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Lol...crazy women! (Sorry to our ladies on here.)


The guy who we built the addition/whole house remodel for, that won the Parade Showcase awards in 2012 would call at like 630 in the morning. I forgot about that. I never answered. Im actually kind of a dick in the mornings believe it or not :laughing: A lot of people have commented that i must of just woke up at like 8 am.... Always been that way. 

Anyway, i dont answer calls until 730 generally. I might call one of my subs at 7 or so if that is what time they like to discuss changes to the schedule :laughing: 

The dude asked after a while why i would send emails but not answer the phone. Because i dont feel like it dude :whistling:laughing:

Nah, i just told him i dont answer business calls until normal business hours. He didnt have a problem with it. I bet you he doesn't answer his business calls that early. :no:


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I have had a customer text me very late with questions about a project that was in progress one time. I let it go twice. On the third night I decided what to do. I waited to respond until 5:00 the next morning. I had to get up early just to send it and it worked.


----------

